# Reliable Gaming Headset for ~1.5K



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

I want a gaming headset for online gaming at around 1500. Please suggest a reliable headset


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

There is a sale going on fk as I speak, check out a few headphones, I am not able to suggest coz fk is not opening today for me.


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, I found this.
Jbl t250si how is it. There is no other headset with mic

- - - Updated - - -

How about this? 
PLANTRONICS .Audio 355


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

Bump..


----------



## sandynator (Apr 24, 2015)

plantronics are good buy.

BTW Jbl t250si are good buy too seeing at the price so get it..


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

sandynator said:


> plantronics are good buy.


You meant the model I posted. Can I get other vfm suggestion


----------



## sandynator (Apr 24, 2015)

Jbl t250si seems better for value to me if comfortable with on the ear design.

My frnd had good exp with plantronics Audio 360 but no idea about 355 model.


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm okay with on ear

- - - Updated - - -

plantronics Audio 360 is nit available in india


----------



## sandynator (Apr 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> I'm okay with on ear
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> plantronics Audio 360 is nit available in india




It was an Grey Market model bought @ 1300 INR somewhere in 2010-11 from an reputed dealer in Mumbai.


----------



## SunE (Apr 25, 2015)

Check out Philips SHG7980. About 1.7k on Amazon. Comes with noise cancelling mic and USB connector.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2015)

Do post a review of what you buy, I have the exact same need and Ill go with what you went with ;D


----------



## amjath (Apr 25, 2015)

SunE said:


> Check out Philips SHG7980. About 1.7k on Amazon. Comes with noise cancelling mic and USB connector.


How is the headset overall. Bass, gaming, for movies


----------



## SunE (Apr 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> How is the headset overall. Bass, gaming, for movies



From the reviews that I've read and seen on YT, the bass is good thanks to the 40mm drivers being used. I've been personally looking to get a headset for just gaming purposes since I already have Sennheiser HD 203 and Mi Piston for other things. It should be adequate for most stuff I think and if you can set it up to your liking using that Razer surround software I guess performance will be good.

Also these headphones are actually cheaper here in India but in other countries it's quite a bit more expensive and it's quality is often compared to the Logitech G230.

As Nerevarine has posted, do post a short review of whatever you buy


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> How is the headset overall. Bass, gaming, for movies



Do not intend to use these for more than 3 hours+ on a single usage. You have to give your ears rest after some times since they became uncomfortable to use but overall it is a great pair of headphones.


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> *Do not intend to use these for more than 3 hours+ on a single usage. *You have to give your ears rest after some times since they became uncomfortable to use but overall it is a great pair of headphones.



Yeah i know this, prolonged usage of headphone/headset causes algae/bacterial infection


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yeah i know this, prolonged usage of headphone/headset causes algae/bacterial infection



Well there are headphones meant for prolonged used only but they cost a lot.


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well there are headphones meant for prolonged used only but they cost a lot.



okay anyway i will stick to Philips


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> okay anyway i will stick to Philips



Good choice.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh wait get these instead *www.flipkart.com/philips-shl3300bk-00-dj-headphones/p/itmdxrt2ryxusrwt?pid=ACCDXRTFZH7A9Z3M&offer=b%3Amp%3Ac%3A031a6bb924.&ref=L%3A-4279014873069892977&srno=b_11


----------



## SunE (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Good choice.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh wait get these instead Philips SHL3300BK/00 DJ Headphones Price in India - Buy Philips SHL3300BK/00 DJ Headphones Online - Philips : Flipkart.com



These seem like a good pair but it's not a headset. No mic is available.


----------



## rufFi (Apr 27, 2015)

Steel series 3H can also be considered for gaming purposes.. cost 1.8k approx. Fk


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

SunE said:


> These seem like a good pair but it's not a headset. No mic is available.



If not in mutiplayer, it can be a good alternative at a very low price.


----------



## SunE (Apr 28, 2015)

Check out these too.

Plantronics Gamecom 308 Wired Gaming Headset - Plantronics : Flipkart.com


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

SunE said:


> Check out these too.
> 
> Plantronics Gamecom 308 Wired Gaming Headset - Plantronics : Flipkart.com



less reviews on the internet any experience on this.

On the other day i went to Philips arena, they dont have stock of SHG7980 but had this 
Buy Philips SHG7210/10 Over-Ear Headphone with Mic (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

and they priced me 1900


----------



## SunE (Apr 28, 2015)

How was the sound quality of Philips? Did you buy it for 1900 or just got the quote?

Plantronics is a well known brand when it comes to headsets. Try to search for 307 model reviews. 308 is a successor to that. I think the 308 is really good for it's price since it does come with 40mm drivers, cloth based pads(comfortable for longer usage compared to leather based ones especially in the summer) and noise cancelling microphone.


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

SunE said:


> How was the sound quality of Philips? Did you buy it for 1900 or just got the quote?
> 
> Plantronics is a well known brand when it comes to headsets. Try to search for 307 model reviews. 308 is a successor to that. I think the 308 is really good for it's price since it does come with 40mm drivers, cloth based pads(comfortable for longer usage compared to leather based ones especially in the summer) and noise cancelling microphone.



I didn't buy he was quoting 700 more.

Will look for 307 reviews


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

3.5mm or USB port which is better


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> 3.5mm or USB port which is better



i prefer 3.5mm jack.


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> i prefer 3.5mm jack.



justify please


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> justify please



Much more easier to use with portable devices and along that in DAC it is always useful to have a 6.3mm jack for that oomph.


----------



## vishalagg5 (Jun 9, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] which one did you go for finally?


----------

